# Toronto Subway Hero



## nysister (Jun 29, 2018)

The Black man in the apt lion shirt, jumped on the tracks and saved the blind man.


----------



## Atthatday (Jun 29, 2018)

I’m glad they were there to save the blind man! Such bravery!


----------



## Shula (Jun 30, 2018)

My favorite line from the hero:

He said he’s a morally driven person, and that helping others in need is “basic humanity.” 

Imagine if the whole world was like this? Also, I think blind people are so brave. I don't think I could try to navigate the world alone like that unaccompanied.


----------



## larry3344 (Jul 9, 2018)

wow a nice story from my. neck of the woods


----------

